# yellow spotted millipede



## Thrasher (Nov 28, 2005)

I found 2 yellow spoted millipede on my forest trip 2 days ago, they are about 2 inches long, i just wonder whats the basic care for these little guys? i did use the search function but nothing pops up...thanks..:worship:


----------



## Cory Loomis (Nov 28, 2005)

I would keep them as you should most creatures: replicate the environment in which you found them to the best of your ability and add food.  Voila!  Happy critters.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 28, 2005)

And don't forget midgets...if you want them the happiest they can be, add midgets.

And don't forget to feed the midgets. They tend to get a bit nippy when hungry.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Nov 28, 2005)

could you post pics, are they flat? if so sounds similar to ones found here in BC. Polydesmids (flat millipedes) are difficult to keep. I had a large group of the ones you are describing and all died within a couple of months. I think it was because I was keeping them too warm(they were in a heated room with the rest of my inverts)


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 28, 2005)

Do they look like this:

http://www.naturepark.com/ysmillip.htm


----------



## fantasticp (Nov 28, 2005)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> I think it was because I was keeping them too warm(they were in a heated room with the rest of my inverts)


How hot is the room? IME all but the most hardy of millis do best under 83F. Anything 67F-83F should have been fine. I try not to go over 80F to be safe.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Nov 28, 2005)

the room was around 82f and yes those are the ones


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 28, 2005)

If what you have are the Harpaphe haydeniana, then I have kept those with rotting leaves and the occasional veg or fruit bits thrown in, just in case, for a year or more now.  Incredibly hardy!  Room temp, being under 70 F all the time in my home.  Not much extra care needed at all!


----------



## Thrasher (Nov 29, 2005)

yes those are the ones, i found 2 ...i just wonder how should i care for em.


----------



## laneytea (Jun 18, 2020)

8 leg wonder said:


> could you post pics, are they flat? if so sounds similar to ones found here in BC. Polydesmids (flat millipedes) are difficult to keep. I had a large group of the ones you are describing and all died within a couple of months. I think it was because I was keeping them too warm(they were in a heated room with the rest of my inverts)


They most likely died because they didn't have calcium. You have to regularly feed them calcium powder and occasional fruits and veg


----------

